
Ancient Romans made world’s ‘most durable’ concrete - tim333
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/07/04/ancient-romans-made-worlds-most-durable-concrete-we-might-use-it-to-stop-rising-seas/
======
ekimekim
previous discussion of article on the same discovery on phys.org:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14690329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14690329)

------
melling
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14690329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14690329)

------
innerspirit
> You know what, I say taking the "trillions of dollars of damage annually"
> will be better in the long-term than making our seashores prisoners to the
> sea.

If you value your sanity, stay away from the comments

------
CCing
Wasn't posted already ?

